# Player inkl. Codecs, ohne Installation



## Fanatico (9. März 2006)

Hallo!

Wollte mal fragen, ob es einen Player gibt, der in der Lage ist alle möglichen Filme abzuspielen, sprich die Codecs mitliefert, aber nicht installiert werden muss.

Wäre nämlich auf meinem Dienstlaptop nicht so praktisch. Mein privates hat leider vor kurzem den Geist aufgegeben und die Reparatur ist zu teuer. :-(


----------

